# ACC out of the Halloween BIZ!!!



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This rumor has been circulating on the southern list. It seems to be based in fact. ACC now has an "exclusive" reseller of the Halloween line.

Here is the link that was circulated down south.

Click here: Human Skulls and Bones, Skeleton Props 
Rik from the NoCal list Emailed Marilyn and got this directly from the horses mouth:

Rik,
This is ligit and they are a great company hand picked by me to handle the Bucky Boneyard orders for us. You will receive the same great pricing and everything will drop ship out of our warehouse in Hagerstown Md. They have a dedicated team ready to handle the Halloween accounts. I am only one person and it has become way to big a business to be handled by one person. I cannot continue to work 12-14 hours a day 5 days a week. It is affecting my health. If there are any problems or issues you can always contact me and I will be happy to help. I am still here for everyone in the industry.

Thanks and please give them your support. They really are a great Company and Adam or Linda will always be happy to help you.

Warm Regards,

Marilyn

No more Marilyn!!! AAAAARRRRGGHHH!!!

Who knows how well/bad this Company will be. I hate changes like this.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

So does this mean no more sales?????


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I've been anxiously awaiting the spring sales catalog. I wonder what will happen now?
:-/
I checked the site and those are all the normal non-discount prices.  And I know this, I have 7 Mr. Thrifty's, 5 Barts, 5 Buckies and a Frankenbucky besides numerous skulls and quite a few pounds of bones. I paid $128 for my first Bucky (affectionately known as Skulliver) and all the rest have been bought on the fantastic sales.

I think I may become depressed!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, I wonder how this will affect any future group buys. Marilyn was always our advocate, now not anymore. This may suck big time.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

D'oh!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I've sent out a message to them, with questions as to how this will effect haunters. I'll let you know if and when they reply.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

That sux! Hopefully Marilyn has done something for us in making this deal. She was great!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

man I thought this would be around forever...I guess it still is in a sense


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I found out about this recently after contacting marilyn for an off-season buy. At that time the skeletonstore was not set up, but I was able to contact them. They were very gracious about making arrangements to sell me the skull that I needed, and offered a 20% 'wholesale' discount. I don't know if they will be doing any better, but I found my skull on ebay as a "buy it now" for a cheaper price, and the shipping was about half. My skull was shipped directly from ACC.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I have no doubt that the prices on everything are going to go up. ACC is still going to want to make the same amount of profit, and now there's a whole new middleman wanting their share.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What HorseSh*T. Damn it! Maybe it is time for Vlad to step in and be the middle man for all of us haunters. How could they do this to me and all us haunters. Why can't we just get along?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I bet a bucky is going to be 100$ on sale


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well hell you can get it for 99 bucks on ebay right now. If they cant do better than ebay then I wont be doing business with them or recommend them anymore. Ill wait to see what they will do for us.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

All this is going to do is cause problems for haunters. Now I am going to have to be one of those phychos that kill people for their skulls. Oh, well. It is just a hobby. LOL


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, let's just see where the tide takes us in this matter right now. Maybe the new store will be a blessing in disguise.
I had considered at one time to carry Buckies, but decided not to out of respect for Marilynn. Now that ACC is basically washing their hands of it, maybe I should reconsider.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya you should dean they're looking for resellers - i just register there buckies are 138.00 buy 10 or more 74.00


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Guess there's no sense in waiting for the annual group buy! Oh well, off to Ebay.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

....?
comment edited.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

BA, I'd definitely buy from you


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

pyro said:


> ya you should dean they're looking for resellers - i just register there buckies are 138.00 buy 10 or more 74.00


If the 10 or more for $74 is real, then we'll just have to more carefully organize group purchases of them. $74 each is a mighty fine price, but someone will have to be burdened with organizing it and re-shipping them to their final destinations.

This is a sad bit of news indeed. I had a feeling something like this would happen the instant ACC was bought by Lipincott. I'm surprised it took this long. My experience with larger companies buying up smaller ones has never been good.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

We could maybe do a group buy with the make and take groups?!?!?!?!? That would be fun to show up with 10+ buckies at a make and take


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> If the 10 or more for $74 is real, then we'll just have to more carefully organize group purchases of them. $74 each is a mighty fine price, but someone will have to be burdened with organizing it and re-shipping them to their final destinations.
> 
> This is a sad bit of news indeed. I had a feeling something like this would happen the instant ACC was bought by Lipincott. I'm surprised it took this long. My experience with larger companies buying up smaller ones has never been good.


http://www.skeletonstore.com/Detail.bok?no=19


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.... but.... why does it seem all good things must come to an end????


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

It certainly doesn't bode well that they have the photos for the 4th quality skull and the two-piece skull mixed up. You'd think a cut across the front of the skull would be a dead give-away. (excuse the pun)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a Bucky still in the box unopened from last year.
I think I'll hang on to it and sell it later for ONE BILLION DOLLARS. WAHAHAHAHA!

I wouldn't panic yet. Maybe ACC made some type of arrangement for specials to be offered like they used to.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Man I hope this works out for us.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

****. When the awesome sales were being offered by ACC, I had no money. Now things have stabilized and I can afford a bucky or two, and I've been waiting for the next big sale, and there probably won't be one. Feh.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

The skellies are made in China. Anybody have and import license?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe since the good Dr. M is really good at making things, he could start making these skulls heads and sell them to us haunters.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The story I've been getting thru other people, was that years of treating us haunters like gold, and being a one woman show was taking it out of Marilyn's hide. I believe it. Rather than bother Marilyn, I chose to go directly to the new people and ask some questions, I expect they'll reply come Monday the first business day since I wrote to them. Here is a reply from Marilyn to someone on another forum regarding this matter. I'm not going to contact her till after the dust settles, and only then to tell her how much we all appreciate what she'd done for us in the past, and is obviously still willing to do.



> It is always good not to listen to rumors and go to the source to get the
> correct information. SkeletonFactory.com will be our sole distributor for
> the 4th quality Bucky, Bart, Thrifty, skulls and bags of bones. This is a
> company hand picked by me to handle our line. You will still receive the
> ...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Maybe since the good Dr. M is really good at making things, he could start making these skulls heads and sell them to us haunters.


Oh hey, no pressure! But I must say, Vlad is the skull caster master..Time to dust off those molds, eh Vlad ol' buddy?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I will Cry. Vlad has done it again. Thanks Vlad. I am starting to feel moist.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LMAO DT. Yes good to hear that things will remain relatively the same.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I got a Reseller account so thats the prices we will prolly get


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Lotus, you are the flower of Love. LOL. Thank you! I want to have all your babies. LOL


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hehehehehe NP


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How much of an order do you have to get Lotus to get these deals?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

From what I understand there is no minium


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How did you get sign up to get such deals? I have my name on ACC, can I do the same as you?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.skeletonstore.com/Register.bok 
Filled that out and got an email saying



> Dear Joseph Lajoie,
> 
> Thank you for setting up a reseller account with www.SkeletonStore.com. Your account has approved so that when you log in you can access wholesale prices. We look forward to doing business with you. Please let me know if there is anything else that I can do for you.
> Thanks,
> Adam


and don't anyone call me Joseph


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well I signed up but I didn't get a big discount like you did. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Well I signed up but I didn't get a big discount like you did. What did I do wrong?


did you get an email from them saying they approved your account


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No. I just did it. But it did allow me to log in. But it only gave me like a few dollars off of the skulls.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> No. I just did it. But it did allow me to log in. But it only gave me like a few dollars off of the skulls.


Prolly will have to wait for tomorrow to see if you get the approvement


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, thank you. Will do. would certainly like to get those deals. Thanks alot Lotus!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

No problem


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Lotus said:


> and don't anyone call me Joseph


How 'bout Shirley? 

Well, the prices still look pretty Boneyardish; no big nasty surprises. Looks like she hooked us up. And it's all drop shipped so no double shipping charges. Let's just hope the new guys don't have inflated shipping charges a la ebay.

Hey, mebbe we should send a big bouquet or something to Marilyn from all of us to thank her for all her patience and generosity and just plain niceness.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I received word today from Adam at Skeletonstore.com. One business day after I contacted them, so that's a good sign. Here's what he has to say. Please note that there are sales coming up, and that in response to my plea, he'd like to run some specials for us on Hauntforum.com. I've invited him to sign up on the forum, and reply to this thread personally. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



> Dear Ken,
> 
> Thank you for your email and your kind words. First off, let me assure you that we have a dedicated team whose goal is to provide the outstanding service that you are used to receiving from Marilyn. We want to do everything we can to make this transition as smooth as possible for our new customers. All customers that had Halloween accounts with Marilyn and Anatomical Chart Company in the past will be honored and will be automatically set up within the next few weeks. We are just waiting for the full list of customers from them. Also, we will be running an introductory/Transworld sale which will be announced by email in the next few weeks and will run through the Transworld show. You will receive an email notifying you of this sale. We would also be interested in offering special prices to members of Hauntforum.com, and would love to get our banner in rotation on the forum.
> 
> ...


_________________


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Hey, mebbe we should send a big bouquet or something to Marilyn from all of us to thank her for all her patience and generosity and just plain niceness.


I'll Happily chip in for a gift for Marilyn.
I was quite happy with the service I've received.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just now saw this. I will reserve judgement until I see what sale prices we are still able to get, and their service.

Vlad- thank you for writing and sharing their words. At the very least we know that you may be able to be our middle man and reship to us with that discount.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was told today that the new company will be out at Transworld and will have deals!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

im sure its probably in the thread, but where do we have to sign up at to get the deals? - it does at least look promising...


----------



## Skeleton Store (Feb 8, 2008)

*SkeletonStore.com Introduction*

Dear HauntForum.com,
Allow me to introduce myself - my name is Adam and along with my colleague Linda we will be handling all of Bucky's Boneyard (Anatomical Chart Company) and Marilyn's Halloween customers and all new customers as she will no longer be selling Halloween products. Marilyn hand selected us from numerous candidates to rep their Halloween products because she wanted to be assured that all of her Halloween customers are very well taken care of. We have worked with Marilyn for many years selling their anatomy models and charts and have a proven track record of phenomenal customer service. As I hope you will find out we truly care about our customer's shopping experience because we know how valuable that is in building a long term business relationship. I want to assure you that we will do everything we can to take care of you. Let me assure you that we have a dedicated team whose goal is to provide the outstanding service that you are used to receiving from Marilyn. We want to do everything we can to make this transition from Bucky's Boneyard to www.SkeletonStore.com as smooth as possible for our new customers. All customers that had Halloween accounts with Marilyn and Anatomical Chart Company in the past will be honored and will be automatically set up within the next few weeks. We are just waiting for the full list of customers from them. Also, we will be running an introductory/Transworld sale which will be announced by email in the next few weeks and will run through the Transworld show. Assuming you were a customer of Marilyn's in the past you will receive an email notifying you of this sale. If you are a new customer we would love to welcome you to our new site and encourage you to sign up as a new customer. Bucky's Boneyard has discontinued several products that they carried in years past, however we will be selling their most popular products, which can be viewed at www.skeletonstore.com. I assure you that you have not lost your source for the products on our website. If you have any further questions/concerns/comments please feel free to contact Linda or myself by email at [email protected] or phone at 847-859-5010. Linda and I are very excited about the opportunity to work with all of you and can't wait to hear from you!
Adam


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting, Adam. It's nice that you took the time to do that.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Cool! Glad we got a nice 'intro' to the new company. I've been a long time ACC customer, and I hope the same great service is going to keep coming, which it looks like it is!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Awsome Thankyou for introducing yourself


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I sent my welcome via email and want to thank you again for hopefully many more years of happy business from the haunt community.

Val


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice to have that personal touch! Thanks for the intro.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting and helping us cope during this time of confusion. I anticipated the springtime sale on Buckys this year and plan on buying three of them. I'm confident that we'll get the same great service and I anxiously await the sale pricing. 

And Marilyn, if your out there, thank you so much for everything!!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

This is great news that it's not at all an end to this valuable resource.

I tried signing up on the website, but I guess if we're all going to be automatically added, then that was not necessary.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Just thought I'd pass on that I got my old account from ACC set up with skeleton store and placed an order a couple of days ago. There were some computer issues in the transfer of the account, but Linda was great in both helping out and getting back to me to make sure I was set up.

Once done, the ordering was easy and it got shipped out right away. The prices may be a little higher, but that's not surprising to me with the cost of materials these days and I think they're good prices. What did surprise me was the shipping...only $7.95 to Canada for 3 bags of bones, two budget barts and 2 skulls...now that's cheap.

So overall, I'd say I have had a very positive experience with them so far and they do seem to be trying very hard to keep up the excellent service (tough act to follow...). I'll update once I get all the fun stuff.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow that is a good shipping rate because typically we get nailed on shipping into Canada.
I am actually going to put an order together with them and since you said about that shipping rate i will actually probably ship it into canada vs my US shipping address.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Personally, I have mixed emotions. No offense to Adam or Linda, but I want Marilyn back. Why couldn't ACC give her "non-Halloween" duties to a new employee? We have a relationship with her.

Adam it is nice that you introduced yourself.

I phoned on Thursday and spoke with Linda. We too had some pains in setting up my account. The thing I think that disappointed me the most was the fact that I received a skeletonstore.com e-mail mentioning 4th quality skulls for $6.?? (wholesale). It didn't say that Haunters would pay different. When I went to order they jumped to $8.??. Then we had an issue with using the 5% off coupon that was in the e-mail (it charged even more than the $8.??). Linda was supposed to get back to me, but never did. I know they are busy, but still. Although with the $2 price difference, I am not sure that I am pleased enough to buy. It is the principle of the thing. Unless I am misunderstanding something, which is entirely possible.

If I sign up to be a wholesaler, I suppose I could get the $6.?? price, but what does that do to me for potential IRS/tax purposes? Does the IRS ask where my business return is? Not a huge problem in that being an accountant, I can run the return, but there are many other potential issues than just filling out a tax return.

Frustrated!!! Disappointed!!!

I, too, has sad.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I ordered the on the 4th -a bucky I thought the price was great 79 or something like that shipping was 14.00.Today they had more items guess I will have to order again.I like that footed bowl.But I haven't got a email yet as to if it has shipped my acct shows the order was placed but that's it.ACC had very fast ship time I hope they will also.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Update on my experience. 

Linda called me back today. We got the order and pricing straightened out much to my satisfaction. I will order from Linda and Adam again. Though, I still miss Marilyn and wish there hadn't been a switch.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Got mine today so a week from order to arrival is great.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

So I just got all the stuff (3 bags of bones, 2 budget barts and 2 skulls) and it arrived in just over a week. Everything looks to be the same quality as before, so I'd say things are still looking good for buckys.


----------

